

Know Your Company - goughjustin
https://knowyourcompany.com/

======
anon808
I'm uncomfortable with the one-time pricing. This is the second product 37S
has released with that pricing scheme (first: basecamp breeze). could be an
innovation. i think it creates more ambiguity. if i pay onetime for something
I feel like i should own it, not rent it. Still, interesting experiment.

~~~
peterwwillis
So.... you'd rather keep paying for it and not own it, than pay for it once
and not own it?

~~~
anon808
I'd like to rent it, because that's whats actually happening.

------
nhangen
It's interesting to see a long form sales letter being used by 37 Signals.
It's good copy, but light on details and I'm still not sure who this is
targeted at.

Is this meant to be launched or is this something that leaked?

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Launched, guessing from DHH's tweet:
<https://twitter.com/dhh/status/341590377863729153>

------
javery
Sounds like this: <http://www.15five.com/>

------
aeonflux
"You can't come" technique.

